
B.C. seaplane company's plan for electric fleet is set for take off - goodcanadian
https://www.cbc.ca/news/canada/british-columbia/bc-seaplane-company-s-plan-for-electric-fleet-is-set-for-take-off-1.5072292
======
elihu
I wonder what the range and battery weight is?

This could make good sense for short flights. Doing this with sea planes also
makes sense; for conventional aircraft, the airport might be a bottleneck
which could be a safety concern if the plane is powered by a battery without
enough spare capacity to wait around to land. Being able to land anywhere with
smooth water mitigates that risk.

